# Sunrisa in Costa Rica



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Here's my first cut at HDR.

I know it has the water marks. I'll buy the software soon. I want to get a new computer set up prior to that though.


















I'm still playing with this one...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Wish I could have been there to see it in person!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> Fantastic pictures! Wish I could have been there to see it in person!


Except it doesn't look like that. It's been doctored up too much.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Except it doesn't look like that. It's been doctored up too much.


:throw:
The first one I played with the color saturation a bit. The second one is quite a reasonable representation of sunrise on the river in tortugero.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> :throw:
> The first one I played with the color saturation a bit. The second one is quite a reasonable representation of sunrise on the river in tortugero.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dadtorbn said:


> Here's my first cut at HDR.
> 
> I know it has the water marks. I'll buy the software soon. I
> want to get a new computer set up prior to that though.
> ...


Beautiful! Wish I was there...

I wonder why I don't get the watermark with the free trial version of
Photomatix that I have?


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

Where in CR is that? I'm going soon.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Gorgeous photos. :thumbup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


>


I didn't mean it that way...


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

trueX5 said:


> Where in CR is that? I'm going soon.


Tortuga Lodge just north of Tortuguero, Costa Rica right on the river.:thumbup:

LTS & Jon,

Thanks. I'll post some additional photos. I'm trying to learn a bit about post processing to improve some of the shots. Most of the ones I really wanted I shot in RAW as well as jpeg. The lighting wasn't always ideal.


----------

